# FreeBSD 8.1 to 8.3 - Optimal System (Advice?)



## Ryan2012 (Apr 25, 2012)

dmesg

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2010 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE #3: Wed Aug 11 19:32:42 MDT 2010
    root@Alpha.The-IRC.Com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/TIHS amd64
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5400  @ 2.70GHz (2699.95-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x1067a  Family = 6  Model = 17  Stepping = 10
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x400e39d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,XSAVE>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 4099006464 (3909 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <INTEL  ECG3510M>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 2
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <INTEL ECG3510M> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x2410-0x2417 mem 0xe0100000-0xe01fffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel G965 SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: detected 7676k stolen memory
agp0: aperture size is 256M
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xe0000000-0xe00fffff at device 2.1 on pci0
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.0.5> port 0x20e0-0x20ff mem 0xe0200000-0xe021ffff,0xe0220000-0xe0220fff irq 20 at device 25.0 on pci0
em0: Using MSI interrupt
em0: [FILTER]
em0: Ethernet address: 00:1c:c0:b6:e6:d5
uhci0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-D> port 0x20c0-0x20df irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-D> on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-E> port 0x20a0-0x20bf irq 21 at device 26.1 on pci0
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usbus1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-E> on uhci1
ehci0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-B> mem 0xe0221c00-0xe0221fff irq 18 at device 26.7 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-B> on ehci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.1 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.2 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
atapci0: <JMicron JMB368 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1018-0x101f,0x1024-0x1027,0x1010-0x1017,0x1020-0x1023,0x1000-0x100f irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci3
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: [ITHREAD]
uhci2: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-A> port 0x2080-0x209f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
usbus3: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-A> on uhci2
uhci3: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-B> port 0x2060-0x207f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci3: [ITHREAD]
usbus4: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-B> on uhci3
uhci4: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-C> port 0x2040-0x205f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci4: [ITHREAD]
usbus5: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-C> on uhci4
ehci1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-A> mem 0xe0221800-0xe0221bff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci1: [ITHREAD]
usbus6: EHCI version 1.0
usbus6: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-A> on ehci1
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci1: <Intel ICH8 SATA300 controller> port 0x2408-0x240f,0x241c-0x241f,0x2400-0x2407,0x2418-0x241b,0x2020-0x203f mem 0xe0221000-0xe02217ff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
atapci1: [ITHREAD]
atapci1: AHCI called from vendor specific driver
atapci1: AHCI v1.10 controller with 4 3Gbps ports, PM not supported
ata3: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata3: [ITHREAD]
ata4: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ata4: [ITHREAD]
ata5: <ATA channel 4> on atapci1
ata5: [ITHREAD]
ata6: <ATA channel 5> on atapci1
ata6: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71,0x74-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart0: [FILTER]
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xce000-0xcefff,0xcf000-0xd0fff,0xd1000-0xd1fff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
coretemp0: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
coretemp1: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu1
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
RTC BIOS diagnostic error 80<clock_battery>
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ipfw2 (+ipv6) initialized, divert enabled, nat loadable, rule-based forwarding enabled, default to accept, logging disabled
load_dn_sched dn_sched WF2Q+ loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched FIFO loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched PRIO loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched QFQ loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched RR loaded
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus6: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen5.1: <Intel> at usbus5
uhub5: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ugen6.1: <Intel> at usbus6
uhub6: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
ad6: 476940MB <Seagate ST3500418AS CC34> at ata3-master UDMA100 SATA 3Gb/s
ad8: 476940MB <Seagate ST3500418AS CC34> at ata4-master UDMA100 SATA 3Gb/s
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Root mount waiting for: usbus6 usbus5 usbus4 usbus3 usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 25, 2012)

Can you elaborate, or at least state what it is you want to know? And do not double-post topics that are held for moderation.


----------



## Ryan2012 (Apr 25, 2012)

make.conf

```
CPUTYPE?=k8
IPFW2=TRUE
WITHOUT_X11_LIBS=NO
OPENSSL_OVERWRITE_PORT=yes
KERNCONF=TIHS
WITHOUT_JAVA=yes
WITHOUT_APACHE22=yes
RUBY_DEFAULT_VER=1.9
PERL_DEFAULT_VER=5.14
RUBY_VERSION=1.9.3
PERL_VER=5.14.2
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS=YES
BUILD_OPTIMIZED=YES
WITH_CPUFLAGS=YES
WITH_OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS=YES
WITHOUT_DEBUG=YES
BUILD_STATIC=YES
NO_PROFILE=YES
NO_INET6=YES
MAKEOPTS="-j2"
MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=2
WITHOUT_DISTCC_PORTS=www/libwww
BATCH=YES
WITHOUT_X11=YES
SKIP_DNS_CHECK=YES
CRYPT_DES=0
WITH_PORT_REPLACES_BASE_BIND8=YES
WITH_PORT_REPLACES_BASE_BIND9=YES
WITH_OPENSSL_PORT=YES
X11BASE=${LOCALBASE}
ENABLE_SUIDPERL=TRUE
FORCE_PKG_REGISTER=YES
TOP_TABLE_SIZE=211
```

src.conf

```
WITHOUT_ATM=YES
WITHOUT_AUTHPF=YES
WITHOUT_BIND=YES
WITHOUT_BLUETOOTH=YES
WITHOUT_CVS=YES
WITHOUT_DICT=YES
WITHOUT_FLOPPY=YES
WITHOUT_FREEBSD_UPDATE=YES
WITHOUT_GAMES=YES
WITHOUT_HTML=YES
WITHOUT_INET6=YES
WITHOUT_INFO=YES
WITHOUT_IPFILTER=YES
WITHOUT_IPX=YES
WITHOUT_JAIL=YES
WITHOUT_MAIL=YES
WITHOUT_NCP=YES
WITHOUT_NIS=YES
WITHOUT_NTP=YES
WITHOUT_PF=YES
WITHOUT_PROFILE=YES
WITHOUT_ROUTED=YES
WITHOUT_SENDMAIL=YES
WITHOUT_SHAREDOCS=YES
WITHOUT_TELNET=YES
WITHOUT_WIRELESS_SUPPORT=YES
WITHOUT_WPA_SUPPLICANT_EAPOL=YES
WITHOUT_ZFS=YES
```

sysctl.conf

```
net.inet.tcp.recvbuf_auto=0
net.inet.tcp.recvbuf_inc=65536
net.inet.tcp.recvspace=65536
net.inet.tcp.recvbuf_max=16777216
net.inet.tcp.sendbuf_auto=0
net.inet.tcp.sendbuf_inc=65536
net.inet.tcp.sendspace=65536
net.inet.tcp.sendbuf_max=16777216
net.inet.tcp.delayed_ack=0
net.inet.ip.portrange.randomized=1
net.inet.ip.portrange.first=32768
net.inet.ip.portrange.last=49151
net.inet.ip.portrange.hifirst=49152
net.inet.ip.portrange.hilast=65535
net.inet.icmp.log_redirect=0
net.inet.ip.redirect=0
net.inet.ip.ttl=128
net.inet.tcp.maxtcptw=200000
net.inet.tcp.nolocaltimewait=1
net.inet.tcp.fast_finwait2_recycle=1
net.inet.tcp.keepidle=60000
net.isr.direct=1
net.inet.tcp.ecn.enable=0
net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_buckets=65536
net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_max=65536
net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_ack_lifetime=120
net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_syn_lifetime=10
net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_fin_lifetime=2
net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_short_lifetime=10
net.inet.ip.fw.one_pass=1
net.inet.icmp.icmplim=50
net.inet.icmp.maskrepl=0
net.inet.icmp.drop_redirect=1
net.inet.icmp.bmcastecho=0
net.inet.tcp.icmp_may_rst=0
net.inet.tcp.drop_synfin=1
kern.ipc.somaxconn=4096
net.inet.ip.fw.one_pass=1
net.inet.ip.dummynet.hash_size=2048
kern.ipc.nmbclusters=229376
net.inet.tcp.msl=5000
net.inet.tcp.rfc1323=1
net.inet.tcp.blackhole=2
net.inet.udp.blackhole=1
net.inet.ip.rtexpire=2
net.inet.ip.rtminexpire=2
net.inet.ip.rtmaxcache=1024
net.inet.ip.accept_sourceroute=0
net.inet.ip.sourceroute=0
kern.ipc.shmmax=536870912
kern.ipc.shmall=32768
kern.ipc.semmap=256
kern.randompid=932
security.bsd.unprivileged_proc_debug=1
security.bsd.conservative_signals=1
security.bsd.see_other_gids=0
security.bsd.see_other_uids=0
security.bsd.suser_enabled=1
security.bsd.unprivileged_read_msgbuf=0
security.bsd.hardlink_check_gid=1
security.bsd.hardlink_check_uid=1
security.bsd.unprivileged_get_quota=0
net.inet.ip.maxfragpackets=1600
net.inet.udp.maxdgram=57344
net.inet.tcp.tcbhashsize=4096
net.inet.tcp.hostcache.hashsize=16384
net.inet.tcp.hostcache.bucketlimit=100
net.inet.tcp.syncache.hashsize=1024
net.inet.tcp.syncache.bucketlimit=512
net.inet.tcp.syncache.cachelimit=65536
net.isr.defaultqlimit=4096
net.isr.maxqlimit=10240
kern.threads.max_threads_per_proc=40000
kern.threads.max_groups_per_proc=40000
kern.maxfiles=204800
kern.maxfilesperproc=32768
kern.maxprocperuid=16384
kern.maxvnodes=32768
kern.ipc.maxsockets=204800
kern.ipc.maxsockbuf=2097152
kern.ipc.somaxconn=4096
kern.sched.slice=1
kern.ps_arg_cache_limit=4096
kern.ipc.shm_use_phys=1
kern.sync_on_panic=1
kern.coredump=0
```


----------



## Ryan2012 (Apr 25, 2012)

rc.conf

```
###Networking Removed###
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
update_motd="NO"
tcp_extensions="YES"
firewall_enable="YES"
firewall_script="/etc/ipfw.rules"
firewall_logging="YES"
#linux_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
sshd_flags="-4 -f/etc/ssh/sshd_config"
sshd_pidfile="/var/run/sshd.pid"
#usbd_enable="NO"
fsck_y_enable="YES"
pureftpd_enable="YES"
syslogd_enable="YES"
syslogd_flags="-ss"
ntpd_flags="-p/var/run/ntpd.pid"
ntpd_enable="YES"
tcp_keepalive="YES"
icmp_bmcastecho="NO"
icmp_bandlim="NO"
portmap_enable="NO"
icmp_drop_redirect="YES"
quota_enable="YES"
check_quotas="YES"
named_flags="-u bind -c /etc/namedb/named.conf -t /var/named"
named_enable="YES"
named_program="/usr/sbin/named"
named_conf="/etc/namedb/named.conf"
named_pidfile="/var/named/var/run/named.pid"
named_uid="bind"
named_chrootdir="/var/named"
named_chroot_autoupdate="YES"
named_symlink_enable="YES"
local_startup="/usr/local/etc/rc.d"
sendmail_enable="NO"
webmin_enable="YES"
#tor_enable="YES"
cron_enable="YES"
kern_securelevel_enable="YES"
kern_securelevel="0"
#tinyproxy_enable="YES"
oidentd_enable="YES"
oidentd_flags="-d -l50 -oBSD"
sendmail_submit_enable="NO"
fastmail_enable="YES"
ror_enable="YES"
dovecot_enable="YES"
courier_imap_pop3d_enable="YES"
courier_imap_pop3d_ssl_enable="YES"
courier_imap_imapd_ssl_enable="YES"
courier_imap_imapd_enable="YES"
courier_authdaemond_enable="NO"
mysql_enable="YES"
network_interfaces="em0 lo0"
ipaliases_enable="NO"
exim_enable="YES"
apop3d_enable="NO"
nsd_enable="NO"
radiusd_enable="YES"
snmpd_enable="YES"
```

/boot/loader.conf

```
vm.kmem_size="1844M"
kern.maxbcache="512M"
net.isr.bindthreads="1"
kern.ipc.nmbclusters="32768"
kern.maxdsiz="1073741824"
kern.dfldsiz="268435456"
kern.maxssiz="134217728"
kern.timecounter.hardware="HPET"
```


----------



## Ryan2012 (Apr 25, 2012)

Kernel Config

```
cpu             HAMMER
ident           TIHS

makeoptions     DEBUG=-g                # Build kernel with gdb(1) debug symbols

########### CUSTOM MODULE(S) ###########
options QUOTA
options IPFIREWALL
options IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
options IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=100
options IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT
options IPFIREWALL_FORWARD
options DUMMYNET

options         SCHED_ULE               # ULE scheduler
options         PREEMPTION              # Enable kernel thread preemption
options         INET                    # InterNETworking
options         FFS                     # Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options         SOFTUPDATES             # Enable FFS soft updates support
options         UFS_ACL                 # Support for access control lists
options         UFS_DIRHASH             # Improve performance on big directories
options         UFS_GJOURNAL            # Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options         MD_ROOT                 # MD is a potential root device
options         NFSCLIENT               # Network Filesystem Client
options         NFSSERVER               # Network Filesystem Server
options         NFSLOCKD                # Network Lock Manager
options         NFS_ROOT                # NFS usable as /, requires NFSCLIENT
options         CD9660                  # ISO 9660 Filesystem
options         PROCFS                  # Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options         PSEUDOFS                # Pseudo-filesystem framework
options         GEOM_PART_GPT           # GUID Partition Tables.
options         GEOM_LABEL              # Provides labelization
options         COMPAT_43TTY            # BSD 4.3 TTY compat (sgtty)
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD32        # Compatible with i386 binaries
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD4         # Compatible with FreeBSD4
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD5         # Compatible with FreeBSD5
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD6         # Compatible with FreeBSD6
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD7         # Compatible with FreeBSD7
options         SCSI_DELAY=5000         # Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
options         KTRACE                  # ktrace(1) support
options         STACK                   # stack(9) support
options         SYSVSHM                 # SYSV-style shared memory
options         SYSVMSG                 # SYSV-style message queues
options         SYSVSEM                 # SYSV-style semaphores
options         P1003_1B_SEMAPHORES     # POSIX-style semaphores
options         _KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options         PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128    # Prevent printf output being interspersed.
options         KBD_INSTALL_CDEV        # install a CDEV entry in /dev
options         HWPMC_HOOKS             # Necessary kernel hooks for hwpmc(4)
options         AUDIT                   # Security event auditing
options         MAC                     # TrustedBSD MAC Framework
#options        KDTRACE_FRAME           # Ensure frames are compiled in
#options        KDTRACE_HOOKS           # Kernel DTrace hooks
options         INCLUDE_CONFIG_FILE     # Include this file in kernel

options         KDB                     # Kernel debugger related code
options         KDB_TRACE               # Print a stack trace for a panic

# Make an SMP-capable kernel by default
options         SMP                     # Symmetric MultiProcessor Kernel

# CPU frequency control
device          cpufreq

# Bus support.
device          acpi
device          pci

-----SNIP-----
```


I don't presently have any problems with the OS, we've only had one crash in the last three months that went unexplained and I thought I would see any suggestions from the *Free*BSD community if there was any errors or advice to our current setup before we upgrade our production system from 8.1 to 8.3.

Any assistance in this matter would be great.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 25, 2012)

You have an AMD CPU type set for an Intel CPU. Setting -j2 for global make options might be a mistake.

The sysctl settings seem excessive unless they're the result of experimentation.

The commented "usbd" line in /etc/rc.conf can go, usbd is no more.


----------



## Ryan2012 (Apr 25, 2012)

I set k8 as CPU type as when I attempted to set CPU type as pentium it was not 64bit compatible, maybe I just used the wrong one. Any hints?

#       (Intel CPUs)    core2 core nocona pentium4m pentium4 prescott
#                       pentium3m pentium3 pentium-m pentium2
#                       pentiumpro pentium-mmx pentium i486 i386


The only reason for the large amount of sysctl variables was to tweak the system to the extreme and we have had a lot of 'no buffer space' in the past. I know there are endless posts/sites that recommend a endless amount of advice regarding sysctl but to be honest it's so inconsistent that it's hard to find a perfect set of sysctl variables for a web and IRC hosting production server. Any advice on these or leads to posts/site that give a good solid direction would be an asset.

Thanks for letting me know about usbd, I have removed that line.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 25, 2012)

Ryan2012 said:
			
		

> I don't mean to be jerk but maybe if I was able to post everything and/or being forced for post being held for moderation I may have been able to ask properly.



If you enjoy a spam-free forum, you should be able to understand why "being able to post everything" is not possible on most forums nowadays. So I kindly ask you for some patience (and I'd appreciate if you actually read the message on your screen about not reposting a moderated post, which was there for 30 seconds).


----------



## Ryan2012 (Apr 25, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> If you enjoy a spam-free forum, you should be able to understand why "being able to post everything" is not possible on most forums nowadays. So I kindly ask you for some patience (and I'd appreciate if you actually read the message on your screen about not reposting a moderated post, which was there for 30 seconds).



No need to take offense my friend, I know you work hard and most likely only get paid in cents an hours (aka volunteer) but I meant no disrespect towards you, F*ree*BSD, or this forum.

Trust me mate, I read that statement contently, however "held for moderator approval" gives no error if denied and thus I thought it was rejected.

If you want to help in this thread I'd greatly appreciate it, if not maybe we can keep this thread clean and not go off topic.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 25, 2012)

Ryan2012 said:
			
		

> I set k8 as CPU type as when I attempted to set CPU type as pentium it was not 64bit compatible, maybe I just used the wrong one. Any hints?
> 
> #       (Intel CPUs)    core2 core nocona pentium4m pentium4 prescott
> #                       pentium3m pentium3 pentium-m pentium2
> #                       pentiumpro pentium-mmx pentium i486 i386




```
CPUTYPE?=native
```



> The only reason for the large amount of sysctl variables was to tweak the system to the extreme and we have had a lot of 'no buffer space' in the past. I know there are endless posts/sites that recommend a endless amount of advice regarding sysctl but to be honest it's so inconsistent that it's hard to find a perfect set of sysctl variables for a web and IRC hosting production server. Any advice on these or leads to posts/site that give a good solid direction would be an asset.



The right way is to benchmark changes to make sure they really are an improvement.  If you've arrived at them through necessity, that's a sort of benchmark.  Just avoid changing defaults without a reason.


----------



## Ryan2012 (Apr 25, 2012)

Sounds good thanks, we are still a few months away from a planned upgrade and just trying to cover all our bases.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 26, 2012)

A good argument can be made for not using CPU-specific optimizations on a server.  Leaving it for a generic CPU makes it easier to swap when there's a failure.


----------



## Ryan2012 (Apr 26, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> A good argument can be made for not using CPU-specific optimizations on a server.  Leaving it for a generic CPU makes it easier to swap when there's a failure.



You got a point there.


----------

